# Chromosomal Disorder



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Can someone please explain if it is possible to detect chromosomal disorders like down syndrome with IVF - i am particularly worried being older and wanting to use my own eggs?


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Shad.

PGD can be done on embryos which does show up some disorders.
Have a look at this link, it might help you 

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/910.html

Good Luck  

Love Jo
x x x

/links


----------

